# Yellow Marble hmpk X Yellow hmpk



## whatsupyall (Oct 17, 2012)

This male is a player. Thought I share another of his spawn lol.



















7/10/2013 - Spawned.


----------



## txbettaowner (Nov 28, 2012)

I LOVE THEM. I love yellow HMs. Yes I know they are HMPK. Still pretty.


----------



## ismintis (Jun 23, 2013)

Wow that male is gorgeous! Will you be selling the babies?


----------



## whatsupyall (Oct 17, 2012)

Thank you all. Indeed I will be re-homing some. Can't keep all of them to myself. 
It seems like half the spawn are DT's. Exciting! Will update once they more interesting to look at.


----------



## ismintis (Jun 23, 2013)

Yay, I wouldn't think these two would have DT babies  
I might be interested in a female when you decide to re-home em!


----------



## txbettaowner (Nov 28, 2012)

I would love to see the offspring.


----------



## sixcards (Jun 11, 2013)

I want to get into just breeding koi patterned plakats. Is there any chance I can get a male koi?? I'm also going to do the red/black and white.


----------



## whatsupyall (Oct 17, 2012)

Yes yes yes, there is plenty to go around. Cross fingers and pray for their well being in the mean time. :lol:


----------



## whatsupyall (Oct 17, 2012)

8/2/2012
Enjoy!


----------



## txbettaowner (Nov 28, 2012)

I love them. How adorable.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

The male is just amazing!


----------



## bambijarvis (Jul 15, 2012)

Adorable. o3o

That boy sure is a looker. 

You said "another of his spawn', so you've bred him before? do you have a link to the last spawn? I'd love to read it.


----------



## shannonpwns (Jul 15, 2013)

Awe how cute!


----------

